# colors are not what they seem...Amethyst Gray



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Dropped in to Crevier BMW recently to pick up an oil filter for Karl Bimmer (nearly time for the 7,500 mile oil change).

I saw a row of new 5-Series, pretty much one in each color.

I have to say that the Amethyst Gray was a real disappointment  ; it looked more like a *muddy brown*; one of the first pictures I saw of the new 5 on BMW's website showed a really attractive gray with a hint of purple - that was *not* the car I saw!

Mystic Blue looked surprisingly good, as did the Titanium Gray - but Amethyst Gray looks *nothing* like the color pictured on the website...


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

Do they make Steel Blue or Toledo Blue in the 04? These are my favorite colors.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Amethyst Gray looks *nothing* like the color pictured on the website...


 :rofl:

Oh, what a story I have about that color! One of our exec's called over a couple of weeks ago to request a new demo, as his current car was coming up on 4,000 miles. He always gets a 5-series with sport package, so we looked through our inventory to see what we had that would fit the bill. The only car we had that was not spoken for with SP on a 5er was an Amethyst 530iA. So, we put his name on it, and prepped it for "delivery". He was in a meeting when the car was dropped off, so he didn't get to see it until later in the afternoon. However, as you can imagine from your sighting, you probably know what he said. When he heard the name, he expected a gray car. When he saw the "brown" thing sitting outside of his office, we was quite shocked and disturbed.


----------

